# Has Twitter helped your book sales?



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Lot's of buzz about Twitter. So I jumped in. But I wonder: Waste of time? Wonderful new way to contact readers? What's your impression?

Sig

http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

I know Twitter is popular, but when I looked at it, I didn't see it making much difference, so I didn't bother. There's just too much static to get through to make a difference.

If I were a celebrity or something I could see it helping.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not an author, but I think Twitter can help if you use it right. And you definitely don't have to be a celebrity to get followers.

Last semester I interned for a small, independent newspaper (I'm talking tiny and completely unheard of) here in St. Louis, and I convinced my editor to let me start a Twitter for the paper. I started off by following some of the bigger newspapers and news stations in town like the St. Louis Post-Dispatch and KMOV, as well as St. Louis groups and organizations. That's how we got noticed, and now, we are up to more than 100 followers.

For authors, I would recommend following some book- and Kindle-related Twitters, like booktweets, bookfinds, thebookclub, dailykindle, kindlenews, etc. That will help you gain the attention of the audience you want (readers), and you may get followers that way.

Also, if you use #word anywhere in your post, people who search for that word will be able to find your Twitter. So for example, you could end all your posts with #author and people who search for the word "author" will find you.

Hope this helps. You could also do a Google search for how to get Twitter followers. I've seen several articles about it. Good luck!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Britt you've inspired me to investigate this Twitter thing again. Thanks for your input!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> Britt you've inspired me to investigate this Twitter thing again. Thanks for your input!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be geared towards careful feeding of stalkers, even for non-celebrities, and meaningless drivel you would not even put into a diary (at least one that anyone would want to re-read themselves, let alone anyone else want to read).

http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2009/03/funny-cartoon-the-twouble-with-twitters.html

For a business or a newspaper or a closed group, I can see where it would have value -- just not with how most people use it.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't get Twitter, what is it about??  I think it became more popular after president Obama had an account there or said he uses it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you don't have any objections, I'm going to move this to Not Quite Kindle as it's Not Quite Book Corner.  

Betsy


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you don't have any objections, I'm going to move this to Not Quite Kindle as it's Not Quite Book Corner.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry. I thought that it was, since it is about books. But move away.

Best regards,

Sig
http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, I thought about it a bit, but it's more about author sales and sales techniques and Twitter (which I need to learn more about) than the books themselves.

Thanks, Sig, for understanding!

Betsy

(However, it was supposed to go into Not Quite Kindle, my finger must have slipped!  I'll have someone move it.)


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Leslie & Betsy:

I see it all now (I'm so slow!): I was thinking of _Kindle _ book sales, of course. But I didn't say so! However, I am happy with any forum you decide is correct.

It's interesting, I think, that some very detailed advice should come from someone--Britt--who is not an author. As they say: An idea doesn't care who has it!

Thanks to you both for your thoughtful hospitality.

Sig
http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> It's interesting, I think, that some very detailed advice should come from someone--Britt--who is not an author. As they say: An idea doesn't care who has it!


I am a writer--but a journalist, not an author 

And, of course, a Twitter enthusiast.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I don't get Twitter, what is it about??


It's a microblog, where you communicate with your followers in 140 characters or less and follow others. It's convenient because you can text in your updates from your cell phone. I think there is a short video intro about it on the site.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of publishing a few articles, and I think I might just go the twitter route.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not an author, though a quilting book isn't out the realm of possibility, but I'm starting to think this might be good for me too. Will look into it.

I did find this which was amusing if not useful:
http://twittervision.com/

Betsy


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did find this which was amusing if not useful:
> http://twittervision.com/


Haha that's pretty cool!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't even hear of Twitter until today...lol.  Well I signed up...guess what my name is?  Its way different then here...Nvrsleepsawink.  LOL...I couldn't fit Neversleepsawink.  I'll investigate more tomorrow


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Britt said:


> I am a writer--but a journalist, not an author
> 
> And, of course, a Twitter enthusiast.


What? You are elevating authors? You remember the old joke: What's the difference between a lawyer and an attorney? Answer: $200 an hour.

And you remember that garbagemen liked to be called sanitation engineers. And the caution to the young newspaper scribe: Today it's news. Tomorrow, they wrap fish in it.

Authors are writers, Britt. Welcome. And thanks again.

Sig
http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> What? You are elevating authors? You remember the old joke: What's the difference between a lawyer and an attorney? Answer: $200 an hour.
> 
> And you remember that garbagemen liked to be called sanitation engineers. And the caution to the young newspaper scribe: Today it's news. Tomorrow, they wrap fish in it.
> 
> ...


To me, "writer" is an umbrella term, but the word "author" has the connotation of book/poetry writing, not journalism. So all authors are writers, but not all writers are authors. Just my opinion  But if you want to call me an author I'm not going to argue


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Britt said:


> To me, "writer" is an umbrella term, but the word "author" has the connotation of book/poetry writing, not journalism. So all authors are writers, but not all writers are authors. Just my opinion  But if you want to call me an author I'm not going to argue


I'm going to call you a nice helpful member of the club. On the basis of your thoughts, I am sharpening my Twitter startegy--and we'll see!

Sig

http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Twitter has some potential, but - like a lot of other tools - it's easy to accidentally spill over into spamming. I know I've gotten at least a few sales by answer folks who've asked for suggestions of things to read, but that's a model that - aside from trying it as a curiosity - isn't really an effective investment in time. And just repeatedly tweeting about your book(s) I think just gets ignored - at least that's my reaction to folks who do that. 

Jan and I have had discussions about Twitter and other social network tools for the things we do from a business angle, and have decided to try and focus on our strengths. For example, I have a fair-sized (and growing) set of contacts on Facebook, while Jan gained a lot of Twitter followers quickly. So she focuses on Twitter for one aspect of our business(es), and I focus on Facebook (and, as I get used to it more, things like Goodreads.com).

The bottom line for us is that you only have so much time in the day, and while Twitter was addicting at first, I simply couldn't keep up with that and the other things I was trying to do...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If any writers want me to follow them, or readers for that matter  , let me know. I will be happy to add to your popularity unless you send silly stuff. ( )


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Twitter has some potential, but - like a lot of other tools - it's easy to accidentally spill over into spamming. I know I've gotten at least a few sales by answer folks who've asked for suggestions of things to read, but that's a model that - aside from trying it as a curiosity - isn't really an effective investment in time. And just repeatedly tweeting about your book(s) I think just gets ignored - at least that's my reaction to folks who do that.
> 
> Jan and I have had discussions about Twitter and other social network tools for the things we do from a business angle, and have decided to try and focus on our strengths. For example, I have a fair-sized (and growing) set of contacts on Facebook, while Jan gained a lot of Twitter followers quickly. So she focuses on Twitter for one aspect of our business(es), and I focus on Facebook (and, as I get used to it more, things like Goodreads.com).
> 
> The bottom line for us is that you only have so much time in the day, and while Twitter was addicting at first, I simply couldn't keep up with that and the other things I was trying to do...


Michael:

A lot of good sound ideas here. And I was so impressed with your musings on your site. KB friends: Please check it out.

To me your top suggestion for indie authors was the creation of some sort of Seal of Approval that would signal a quality work. But even then, it would be a tough slog to get reviewers to buy in. To ask indies to be more professional is a noble impulse, but in my view, entirely useless since many who self-publish simply don't know the difference between well-done and slovenly.

Even established indies and e-book publishers put out junk. I'm not mentioning any names here, because a lot of them are my friends. But as an ex-publisher (Cobble Hill Press--distributed by Hill & Wang) I am amazed at the shoddy cover designs, typos, absent editing--on and on--that mark so much of the indie output. Your fine idea of an independent board might just help.

I think "Writers Digest" gives an award to the best self-published books. But they have their problems, too.

I got carried away here. But it was all because of your very insightful ruminations. I hope that every KB author--indeed, every member--will visit your site and take encouragement and inspiration from a first-class observer of the often depressing publishing scene!

Sig 
http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think it would help too much honestly. You can get people "following" you but really, .... nobody really follows your page. They just add you and move on to the next person to add. It's a game of who can get the most "followers or friends".


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kind said:


> You can get people "following" you but really, .... nobody really follows your page. They just add you and move on to the next person to add. It's a game of who can get the most "followers or friends"


That's not necessarily true. When you follow someone, their updates show up on your homepage, so you'd have to really go out of your way to skip over their updates. And the people I know who use Twitter aren't competing for followers, they use it the way it was intended--to follow the people and groups that interest them.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sigrosenblum said:


> Michael:
> 
> A lot of good sound ideas here. And I was so impressed with your musings on your site. KB friends: Please check it out.


Thanks, Sig - http://www.kreelanwarrior.com! 



> To me your top suggestion for indie authors was the creation of some sort of Seal of Approval that would signal a quality work. But even then, it would be a tough slog to get reviewers to buy in. To ask indies to be more professional is a noble impulse, but in my view, entirely useless since many who self-publish simply don't know the difference between well-done and slovenly.
> 
> Even established indies and e-book publishers put out junk. I'm not mentioning any names here, because a lot of them are my friends. But as an ex-publisher (Cobble Hill Press--distributed by Hill & Wang) I am amazed at the shoddy cover designs, typos, absent editing--on and on--that mark so much of the indie output. Your fine idea of an independent board might just help.


The sad thing is that even the big presses put out crap. It's much better in terms of mechanical errors (although I've seen a goodly share of bloopers), but a lot of the stories that come out are same-old, same-old. I guess that works, because it's what so many people seem to want to buy, but I think a lot of that is just because they don't realize there are other options (that marketing thing again!).



> I got carried away here. But it was all because of your very insightful ruminations. I hope that every KB author--indeed, every member--will visit your site and take encouragement and inspiration from a first-class observer of the often depressing publishing scene!


Hey, and I didn't even pay you to say that! 

But seriously, the situation with publishing is often depressing mainly because the traditional business model used by the big publishers is from the cretaceous era, and would-be authors repeatedly fling themselves like lemmings into the moats around the publishing castles in vain hopes of getting published. The big houses are still the mighty predators and the indies are still just little mammals darting past their feet, but - particularly with the takeoff of reading technology like the Kindle that gives readers unprecedented choices, literally at their fingertips - the asteroid's getting closer every minute.

As I noted before, though, the biggest block right now is simply getting the top-notch indie books that are truly competitive with mainstream books pushed through into mainstream review channels to get the exposure they deserve. Having forums like Kindleboards has been a boon for folks like myself, but it's still a tiny microcosm of the overall readership out there (electronic and print) that the big boys can market to (helped along by reviewers who help promote their books).

The measure of true "success" for many indies also remains this: that one or more of their books gets picked up by a mainstream publisher on contract. This means they've "made it," even if the book is a commercial failure (which most, sadly, are). I'm not saying that's a bad thing, I'm just saying that I think there's going to come a tipping point, a day when somebody like Oprah is somehow going to come across a book she loves that happens to have been written or published by an indie (note: it doesn't matter if you love Oprah or hate her - whatever she says she likes on her show sells like hotcakes. Love ya, Oprah!  ), and that person is going to _really_ make it. And part of the story that Oprah or one of the other "big names" in reviews, whose words sell (or kill) lots of books, is going to be that, "Hey, this person published this book by themselves - how'd they do that?"

The floodgates won't open right away (although there'll be a stampede of eager indies trampling over themselves), but if we can just somehow get a couple indie books injected into the mainstream as concrete proof that not all self-published or small-press stuff is crap, that would be the break that could help change the tide - and that would be a great thing not just for indies, but for readers, as well...


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Again, Michael: Thoughtful, visionary and well worth mulling over. You mentioned KindleBoards. It is by far the most responsive to the indie author, in my experience. But you are right when you say that it only a slight ripple.

However, what will happen when--and if--3,000 members explode to three million? Or thirty million? Then the thwarted indie author might see a living wage out of those lonely labors. To me, that is a much better model than recognition driven by a celebrity like Oprah.

I won't be around, I am sure, but the widespread use of the Kindle (if that is the final standard) and other e-book readers will--as I've written elsewhere--be a great leap in democratization and may well prove the salvation of the indies.

And--by the way--we do have a Seal of Approval, of sorts, already. Just see the Amazon reviews. They do an excellent job.

A complex subject, this. And, although there is no way to glimpse the shape of things to come, voices such as yours, Michael, really do help.

Sig 
http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------

